# Z America Relay



## 1 Old Z (Nov 16, 2010)

I was rummaging through my old car stuff and rediscovered this 



 made by Nissan in 1995 about the Z America Relay celebrating the 25th anniversary of the Z Car.

As Mr. K would say - Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice! I've never seen this one before.


----------

